# Hammond in crash on Grand tour



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

http://www.grandtournation.com/3856...us-crash-while-filming-the-grand-tour-ts0181/


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hope he's okay.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I hope he's OK but when will they learn........

How much is someone's health worth?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Tens of millions of pounds in their case Dave I suspect.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I wonder how they voted.>>


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cabby said:


> I wonder how they voted.>>


Eh?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Eh ? indeed.:wink2::wink2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Too cryptic for be Cabby.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Ok.:grin2::grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Knob!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

:?: :?: :?:


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

. :dontknow: :dontknow: :dontknow:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

This thread is like being on Fruitcakes just not as funny.


----------

